# Chipping pitching part Duh



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stevel1017: I've worked with your clock method and I'm improving. my shots are much closer to the pin so thank you for explaining. Now if I can get the putter to work for me I was either putting my lipstick on or an S on my chest.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you can't get every aspect of your game right bob that would make the game less interesting


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad it is helping, wish I could take credit for it, but I stole it from Dave Pelz


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Well thats good. But to make everyone feel better I had a 4 putt on a par 3 Sunday.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that always hurts doesn't it skeener


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

skeener said:


> Well thats good. But to make everyone feel better I had a 4 putt on a par 3 Sunday.


Skeener on the the last posts we were poking fun at each other, now I have to explain cross dressing with the putter and you have to explain why you were imitating Stevie wonder with a putter. Oh! and Luke I still think your signature was a little too much Fosters and that was from the practice green.:cheeky4:

Digging deeper with the sandwedge:laugh:
Bob


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Am I not meant to use my driver on the practise green while facing the club house?????


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm playing tomorrow morning and I will improve the chipping by at least 3 strokes and the putting by 5 using my ping...I


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

have you got a nice new putter have you bob?? and good luck on the stroke improvements. I've been practising the sand trap chipping lately so hopefully I should be right next time I land in there.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

broken tee said:


> Skeener on the the last posts we were poking fun at each other, now I have to explain cross dressing with the putter and you have to explain why you were imitating Stevie wonder with a putter. Oh! and Luke I still think your signature was a little too much Fosters and that was from the practice green.:cheeky4:
> 
> Digging deeper with the sandwedge:laugh:
> Bob


Well it really hurts when its a 196 yard par 3 and you land a beautiful tee shot about 3 ft above the hole. 1st putt barely touch it and it rolls off the front of the green. 2nd putt was about 2 inches short then rolls back down to my feet. 3rd putt holes out and stops about 1 ft right of the cup.. 4th one finally in. I think I putt better one handed between my legs because I sunk one of those from about 15ft. haha


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

skeener said:


> Well it really hurts when its a 196 yard par 3 and you land a beautiful tee shot about 3 ft above the hole. 1st putt barely touch it and it rolls off the front of the green. 2nd putt was about 2 inches short then rolls back down to my feet. 3rd putt holes out and stops about 1 ft right of the cup.. 4th one finally in. I think I putt better one handed between my legs because I sunk one of those from about 15ft. haha



I understand your pain, I should change the thread to "Nightmares on the green", I was on a course that is a tough one even for profient golfers, all I should have done was drve the cart. but I hacked my way around got to this one green the greens keeper place the cup on a flat spot that slope up to the cup 360 degrees never did get it in the cup but every one else did. I'd still be there today trying but insults and adjectives from the other foresome forced me to leave


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

There are times that I want to take a shovel to the course with me and make some of the holes about 6ft around so if you had to you could make a beach ball in it.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

broken tee said:


> this one green the greens keeper place the cup on a flat spot that slope up to the cup 360 degrees


That's mean! But a good groundskeeper will balance that hole with one that is 360 degrees falling in the hole! Then again... some people are just mean


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I gave it my best today, end of term, had my grades posted, no students and on the course I went. it was 38F or 3 to 5 C every thing was going well and I couldn't hit a fairway wood by the 7th hole. My chipping and pitching was wonderful, stevel1017 you would have been grinning knowing you gave me a tip and its working. Golf teaches how to lose with style and still feel like a winner.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> That's mean! But a good groundskeeper will balance that hole with one that is 360 degrees falling in the hole! Then again... some people are just mean


I am sure the greenskeeper was in the bushes just horse laughing too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I gave it my best today, end of term, had my grades posted, no students and on the course I went. it was 38F or 3 to 5 C every thing was going well and I couldn't hit a fairway wood by the 7th hole. My chipping and pitching was wonderful, stevel1017 you would have been grinning knowing you gave me a tip and its working. Golf teaches how to lose with style and still feel like a winner.


Golf a funny old game isn't it one aspect of your game can be really down on a day like hitting with your fairway wood and then you chip great all day so it still feel like a great round and you don't worry about how you hit with the wood.it's a bit odd isn't it


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

skeener said:


> I am sure the greenskeeper was in the bushes just horse laughing too.


I think that sometime the greens/ground keeper just likes to sit back watch all the golfers that he gets to frustrate and he gets to have a good old laugh about it.


----------

